# Moving to Melbourne questions



## oloov (Nov 15, 2010)

Me and my wife are in the process of applying for student visa. My wife will go to school, and I will try to find some work.
School is located in Melbourne, Waverley to be specific.
And we would like to know what are good/safe neighborhoods around Waverley to look for apartments/house to rent. I think we can afford to pay around $300 per week, is that enough/realistic? Our situation will be bit complicated because we want to take our German Shepard with us, and we realize it's more difficult to find pet friendly place. We will have enough money to buy one car, so one person will have to use public transport(my wife likely to get to school), keep that in mind.
What we can do, what documents we need to increase our chances of getting decent place, since we don't have rental history in Australia. Here in US we own a house, which is on the market now. 

On different subject, did any one took desktop computer from US to Australia? Do I need just different cable/adapter? Or i need new PSU and monitor?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Hi,

Computer will be fine, will just need an Aussie adapter.

$300 per week is also realistic although it would mean living further in the suburbs. You might wanna consider share accommodation.

As for the pet... Please note that in most units pets are not allowed so you will not be able to rent a unit when you have a dog which most likely will bring your cost up well above $300 per week. Pets require quarantine before they are let in Australia. I am sure you can find some info on it on Immigration Office website.


----------

